
Castle Game Engine: Cross-platform 3D and 2D game engine - MindGods
https://github.com/castle-engine/castle-engine
======
albertzeyer
Probably most interesting is the gallery (games using the engine):
[https://castle-engine.io/gallery_games.php](https://castle-
engine.io/gallery_games.php)

~~~
keithnz
I thought that the most interesting thing was that it was in pascal! which I
do have a bit of a soft spot for. It was my first "Real" language I learnt
after Atari Basic/6502 asm, good ol Turbo Pascal

~~~
badsectoracula
If you want to see more Pascal game code, a few months ago there was an MS-DOS
game jam and i wrote a 3D adventure game in Free Pascal[0] :-). It comes with
the source for the game and editor (the editor is in Lazarus).

I might do a proper submission to HN once i finish the OpenGL [1] and OUYA [2]
ports. There is also a Windows port (this one is already available) that runs
even on Win95, though it uses GDI so it isn't exactly fast (i might do a
DirectDraw version at some point too).

[0] [https://bad-sector.itch.io/post-apocalyptic-petra](https://bad-
sector.itch.io/post-apocalyptic-petra) (scroll down for the downloads)

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/xH9asnp.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/xH9asnp.jpg)

[2] [https://i.imgur.com/NFOkDL6.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/NFOkDL6.jpg)

[3] [https://i.imgur.com/iOhcUtf.png](https://i.imgur.com/iOhcUtf.png)

~~~
ptato
I love the aesthetic. I'm impressed.

~~~
badsectoracula
Thanks :-).

The hardware accelerated versions will lose the "grittiness" of the software
renderer, but i want to eventually have them working in my Voodoo 1 PC and
such visual differences weren't uncommon at the time :-P.

------
sneeuwpopsneeuw
This reminds me to libgdx. The first time I saw libgdx my first thought was
that it was dead but after making some small games with it I discovered that
the small community is very active and was really trying to grow and help each
other. It was really nice never the less it was very small. So I will keep an
eye out on this project. Maybe its a good option to do next ludum dare with.

------
evv
Heh, not to be confused with [https://castle.games](https://castle.games), a
lua/LOVE based gaming platform.

~~~
jonny_eh
Or Castlemania Games, a retro gaming store.

[https://castlemaniagames.com/](https://castlemaniagames.com/)

------
M5x7wI3CmbEem10
how is this compared to Godot?

~~~
Pfhreak
At a very quick glance, less featured and Pascal. I'd expect to find more
Godot resources online as well.

------
gdbate
seeing .php on the links .. I dunno about this one.

~~~
degurechaff
not this topic again...

